
British Tourists' Tweets Get Them Denied Entry to the U.S - luu
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/01/31/british-tourists-tweets-get-them-denied-entry-to-the-u-s/
======
ColinWright
This is nearly three years old, and certainly has been mentioned before on HN,
even if not actually submitted (although I was sure it had been submitted as
an item in its own right.)

Is there any particular reason why you are submitting this now? Just wondering
if you thought it was particularly relevant to something.

